# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الاعتراف انواعه وشروطه وقوته الاثباتية

## دكتور سامح

*موجز الدراسة*تتناول الدراسة التعريف بأنواع الاعتراف وشكله وشروط صحته ومدى قوة الاعتراف في الإثبات الجنائي وكيفية الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف، مع تأييد ما تذهب إليه الدراسة بأحدث أحكام النقض  . 
الملف في المرفقات

----------

